# Stylish, casual bike clothing for women?



## athenasoar (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi all,

I've been looking for cycling tops and bottoms that look casual and stylish. Perhaps something that I could wear riding around town to meet up with people, or something for the ride into work. There's Rapha's Fixed line which I like, but that's for guys only. 

Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

Try Team Estrogen


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

Terry makes great bike-to-dinner clothes.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Sheila Moon makes the best functional and fashionable cycling clothes!!! In a former life, she was a fashion designer before changing her focus on athletic wear. She's also an all-around cyclist and bike racer. Good stuff.

http://www.sheilamoon.com


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

My wife wears Sheila Moon stuff and really likes it. Pretty nice looking too.


----------



## banjobiker (Sep 21, 2008)

I got some Nike Dri-Fit t-shirts that I can throw on a cardigan over. I do have some of the baggy bike shorts, but would rather just carry capris or pants, a cardigan, and regular shoes in a small backpack. This works for me.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

Try this:

http://www.velo-city.com.au/www/516/1001127/displayarticle/women--1001302.html


----------

